

NASA Actually Recorded Sound in Space, and It’s Absolutely Chilling - vinnyglennon
http://canyouactually.com/nasa-actually-recorded-sound-in-space-and-its-absolutely-chilling/

======
spdustin
Mickey Hart (Grateful Dead drummer) composed a number of pieces using "sounds
from space" including pulsars and EM transpositions. It's pretty cool,
actually.

[http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/former-
grateful...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/former-grateful-
dead-drummer-mickey-hart-composes-music-from-the-sounds-of-the-
universe-265907/)

~~~
hamiltonkibbe
Drums > Space

------
aruggirello
This definitely reminds me of the sounds in The Forbidden Planet movie. How
could Luis and Bebe Barron guess what space sounded like - back in 1956,
almost 20 years before the Voyager records - it's a mystery to me!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forbidden_Planet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forbidden_Planet)

------
pc2g4d
A better title(?): NASA Measured Electromagnetic Radiation in Space and
Realized it as Sound, and It's Absolutely Chilling

------
drdeca
...

records " electromagnetic vibrations" ?

So,

Light?

Not sure why it makes sense to deem this "recording sound".

producing sound based off a recording, or interpreting a recording as sound,
sure.

But recording sound?

~~~
cartoonfoxes
"Sound" in the sense that the wavelengths are comparable to the audible
spectrum.

------
u23KDd23
The title of this is misleading.

------
patientfrog
pro tip: listen to multiple at once

